# steerer tube length on P2 or P2 SL - 61cm



## gormleyflyer2002 (Sep 12, 2005)

anyone happpen to have a 61cm and wouldn't mind measuring the steerer tube length for me ?

cheers and thanks

BK


----------



## California L33 (Jan 20, 2006)

See nobody has responded- try over at the forums at Cervelo.com, and maybe post back here if you get a response in case anyone else comes here searching for this information.


----------

